# FR: j'imagine que + mode



## p4l

Hello,

I've read in the forum that you don't use subjunctive with "j'imagine que..." but you do with "je n'imagine pas que..." But I have been corrected in one of my French writings when I didn't put a subjunctive after "j'imagine que..."

Originally I've written:

_En plus, qu'on soit jeune ou __âgé, j’imagine que les résidents sont toujours accueillants._ 


But I have been corrected to:

 
_En plus, qu'on soit jeune ou __âgé, j’imagine que les résidents soient toujours accueillants._ 

 
Which one's correct? 

 
Thank you


----------



## janpol

A mon avis, dans cette phrase, c'est l'emploi de l'indicatif qui est correct.
(Je pense que l'hospitalité des résidents est une réalité).
L'emploi du subjonctif correspondrait à une pure spéculation, à une construction de l'esprit (qui n'a aucune chance de se réaliser) : "Imagine que tu sois la Reine d'Angleterre, que dirais-tu si l'un de tes sujets refusait de te serrer la main ?"


----------



## enJoanet

Salut!
Je dirais la même chose que Janpol....Je suis assez surpris que tu aies été corrigé sur cette phrase...
étrange!
Si encore la phrase était tournée à la négative, certes! Mais là...je ne vois pas pourquoi l'on mettrait le subjonctif!
_J’imagine que les résidents sont toujours accueillants._ 
Je doute/je n'imagine pas/ne pense pas/ne crois pas/ *que les habitants soient accueillants...*

Bizarre autant qu'étrange!


----------



## p4l

Thank you_ janpol_ and _enJoanet_

_Merci beaucoup!!! _


----------



## timboleicester

p4l said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've read in the forum that you don't use subjunctive with "j'imagine que..." but you do with "je n'imagine pas que..." But I have been corrected in one of my French writings when I didn't put a subjunctive after "j'imagine que..."
> 
> Originally I've written:
> 
> _En plus, qu'on soit jeune ou __âgé, j’imagine que les résidents sont toujours accueillants._
> 
> 
> But I have been corrected to:
> 
> 
> _En plus, qu'on soit jeune ou __âgé, j’imagine que les résidents soient toujours accueillants._
> 
> 
> Which one's correct?
> 
> 
> Thank you


 

They are both correct in fact and perhaps your teacher has made a mistake in thinking that "imaginer que" always takes the subjuctive. In fact this is the case only if the writer (ie you) is expressing some doubt as to whether the residents are in fact welcoming. 

Forgive your teacher.


----------



## enJoanet

timboleicester said:


> They are *both *correct in fact and perhaps your teacher has made a mistake in thinking that "imaginer que" always takes the subjuctive. In fact this is the case only if the writer (ie you) is expressing some doubt as to whether the residents are in fact welcoming.
> 
> Forgive your teacher.


En es-tu certain??


----------



## timboleicester

enJoanet said:


> Salut!
> Je dirais la même chose que Janpol....Je suis assez surpris que tu aies été corrigé sur cette phrase...
> étrange!
> Si encore la phrase était tournée à la négative, certes! Mais là...je ne vois pas pourquoi l'on mettrait le subjonctif!
> _J’imagine que les résidents sont toujours accueillants._
> Je doute/je n'imagine pas/ne pense pas/ne crois pas/ *que les habitants soient accueillants...*
> 
> Bizarre autant qu'étrange!


   SORRY I QUOTED THE WRONG POST!!!!

From what I can gather in my long history of reading French written by French people there is a duality of use. Therefore I am certain as far as usage is concerned. 

However I have found this link so at least someone agrees 

http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/forum/sujet-823-imaginer-imaginer-indicatif-subjonctif


----------



## enJoanet

Certes...
il est clair que l'on peut mettre un subjonctif lorsque la principale comporte
-un verbe à l'impératif
-un verbe à l'indicatif dont le sens est négatif.

Si tu as un verbe à l'indicatif dont le sens est affirmatif...la règle est certes ce qu'elle est! tu as raison! Toutefois, elle a tout de même dérouté deux locuteurs natifs: signe qu'elle est un peu désuète...


----------



## timboleicester

enJoanet said:


> Certes...
> il est clair que l'on peut mettre un subjonctif lorsque la principale comporte
> -un verbe à l'impératif
> -un verbe à l'indicatif dont le sens est négatif.
> 
> Si tu as un verbe à l'indicatif dont le sens est affirmatif...la règle est certes ce qu'elle est! tu as raison! Toutefois, elle a tout de même dérouté deux locuteurs natifs: signe qu'elle est un peu désuète...


 

Well not always. I live with two French nationals and they are continually getting things wrong...or rather not as my grammar book would have it. You have the advantage in that you know what sounds right. 

According to the author of the reply given to the question in the link I posted above, even the use of the subjunctive in cases where "imaginer" is used negatively or interrogatively this use belongs to the "le language soutenu".....et voila.


----------



## enJoanet

If books say so...


----------



## timboleicester

enJoanet said:


> If books say so...


 
Elsewhere we find:-

*Les verbes : dire, affirmer, prévoir, penser, croire, espérer, être certain, imaginer, être probable, utilisés à la forme affirmative ont une valeur de vérité: on utilise donc l'indicatif dans la proposition qui suit.*

*http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-25454.php*


----------



## enJoanet

d'accord, d'accord!
je capitule!


----------



## timboleicester

enJoanet said:


> d'accord, d'accord!
> je capitule!


 
I see you have given up...however my last link supports *your* view. Even you French can't agree.


----------



## enJoanet

how mad would you be if I told you I didn't read it entirely!!!!


----------



## janpol

Personnellement, je persiste à préférer l'indicatif dans la phrase : "J'imagine que les résidents sont toujours accueillants." Les exemples donnés par le Forum littéraire cité par Timboleicester vont dans le même sens, me semble-t-il. Evidemment, le subjonctif n'est pas inconcevable mais la phrase prend alors un tout autre sens. Peut-être faudrait-il un contexte plus vaste qui permettrait de dire si l'on est dans la quasi certitude ou dans la spéculation pure. Mais faute de connaître ce contexte, c'est l'indicatif que je "sens" là.
Rien dans Grevisse à propos de "imaginer" mais une liste de verbes où figure "supposer" qui est très proche. Et cette liste se termine par "etc" alors, on peut imaginer que "imaginer" se trouve dans cet "etc" ("se trouve" !  La même forme à l'indicatif et au subjonctif !...)
Deux exemples avec "supposer" : "Je suppose qu'un moine EST toujours charitable" (La Fontaine). "Supposons que cela SOIT vrai."


----------

